# délai de connexion dépassé !!!



## tif1983 (20 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

Voilà, je demande de l'aide après avoir épuisé toutes les ressources que j'avais à disposition. A savoir, un bouquin "internet sur mac pour les nuls", le mode d'emploi de mon routeur philips SNA 6600/18, et tous les posts sur les forums d'aide que j'ai pu trouver ! Rien n'y a fait, je ne parviens toujours pas à me connecter via le réseau wifi.

Voilà le problème :
- airport est activé et je peux voir les différents réseaux qui s'offrent à moi
- je clique sur le mien "Philips" et il me demande un mot de passe wep
- je l'introduits (par défaut, 10 chiffres que je n'ai jamais changé)
- message "délai de connexion dépassé".

Autres précisions:
- ça marche avec le cable ethernet
- ça marche avec le PC de mon mari
- j'ai essayé en mettant le signe $ devant le mot de passe
- j'ai essayé de désactiver sécurité mais même dans ce cas, l'airport clignote sans me demander de mot de passe mais ne parvient jamais à se connecter

Je ne sais plus quoi faire, je précise enfin que j'ai ce problème depuis que j'ai fait changer mon disque dur. De temps en temps ça me faisait le problème décrit, de temps en temps ça se connectait sans problème. Mais depuis que j'ai téléchargé la dernière mise à jour mac, ça ne va plus du tout ... JAMAIS!

Désolée d'avoir été longue mais j'essaye d'être complète afin que l'on puisse m'aider au mieux...


----------



## jmos (20 Janvier 2010)

Alors il faut faire les tests de base:
1) s'assurer que tu as bien les dernières mises à jour sur ton OS ( lequel à propos ? ) et Airport
2) créer un session utilisateur standard ( si il n'en existe pas déjà une...) sans privilège Admin et regarder si le problème se répète.
3) ensuite faire le test diagnostic réseau pour voir à quel niveau les diodes passent à l'orange ou au rouge . Tu dois normalement avoir un prompt quand tu as le message d'erreur qui te demandes si tu veux faire un diagnostic réseau. Si  non va dans Préférences systèmes/réseau/assistant - en bas à gauche-.
4) ton problème ressemble assez à un bail DHCP non renouvelé. Que se passe-t-il lorsque tu crées une nouvelle configuration réseau directement avec l'utilitaire airport ? Vas dans Applications/Utilitaires/Airport et lance une nouvelle configuration standard ?

Et reviens nous dire ce qui se sera passé...


----------



## tif1983 (20 Janvier 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse... plus le temps de faire ça ce soir (et après les heures que j'ai déjà passées sur ce problème il vaut mieux que je fasse une pause avant de taper l'ordi par la fenêtre !!!). J'essaye donc tes bons conseils demain et on verra bien !

En tout cas, merci d'avance !


----------



## rwanitoo (25 Janvier 2010)

UP!
J'ai exactement le même problème, il est arrivé il y a quelques jours ...


----------



## cinerard (31 Janvier 2010)

Hello,

Exactement le même problème.

J'ai un macbook, avec Leopard. Là pas de problème.
Mais depuis la mise à jour de mon macbook pro il y a deux jours. Impossible de me connecter à mon réseau airport express.

Donc le problème vient visiblement de cette afjdkladkfjasdldf de mise à jour.

Une idée ?

Amicalement

Robin


----------



## tif1983 (1 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

Après quelques jours, j'ai enfin trouvé le temps de reprendre l'ordi en main pour trouver solution. J'ai fait tout ce que tu m'as dit mais rien ne va. J'ai Mac OSX Leopard snow. 
1. Mise à jours installées mais pas d'amélioration
2. création d'un compte standard mais pas de changement non plus
3. essai d'une nouvelle configuration réseau mais au moment où je sélectionne mon réseau sans fil et que je veux taper le mot de passe ; il me dit que le mot de passe n'est pas valide.

Dois-je me résigner à utiliser seulement le cable ethernet ou y a-t-il encore un peu d'espoir ?


----------



## arnauddufeys (19 Août 2010)

Bonjour TIF,

J'ai exactement le même problème que ce que tu décris dans ce topic avec un tout nouveau mac, acheté la semaine dernière et avec la nouvelle version du système d'exploitation Snow Léopard.

Est-ce que tu avais pu trouvé une solution à ton problème? Comment s'est-il résolu?

Merci de bien vouloir me tenir informé.

Arnaud.


----------



## naom (22 Août 2013)

Bonjour,
J'ai exactement le même pb. Sur mon Mac (ox 10.8.4) il refuse le mot de passe et une fenêtre m'indique "délai de connection dépassé" suivant les différentes manip. Le mot de passe est juste, ça marche sur mon iPhone.. Je suis en Grèce et j'ai que aujourd'hui pour avoir cette connection car après je serais perdue dans la montagne sans internet... J'utilise mon iPhone mais c pas super confort vu le nombre de mails que j'ai à faire..
Si quelqu'un peu m'aider.. Merci!!


----------

